# Stomach contents of lionfish



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Didn't get as many lionfish as last week ....deeper diving...less time ....I killed 18 ,brought back 14, gave 1 away. 
Decided to see what they had been eating....cut open the stomachs .....here are a couple of pics.
First one looks like red snapper to me, ???? on second and third.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very interesting. I cant tell what the first two are but the three in the third pic look like some sort of gobies or blennies. 

If you have the time, do it more often as we are all interested in seeing what these guys are eating. Out of curiosity whered you keep them while diving? I dont imagine you had them on a stringer given their spines right?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Out of curiosity whered you keep them while diving? I dont imagine you had them on a stringer given their spines right?


 I have a heavy canvas catchbag with a wire hinged closure (from MBT Divers) there is a mesh vent at the bottom ...so I'm wary of a stray spine poking out of that....but the rest is pretty safe . I really like the wire hinged closure on top....just put the spear/fish in the bag....close bag around spear...and rip the spear back out of the bag leaving the fish behind. Really a FAST operation.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but...What exactly do you do with them?? I know they're an invasive species, so are you just thinning out the population?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Linkovich said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but...What exactly do you do with them?? I know they're an invasive species, so are you just thinning out the population?


Dinner. 
I doubt I'm having any effect on their numbers.
+its kind of cool to have SOMETHING that you can collect as many as you want ...no seasons,no rules,no size limit...just kill and eat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Interesting. So I guess theres not much danger in eating lionfish like there is with pufferfish?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good for you Scott, keep tearing them up!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Only the spines of the lionfish are toxic....and heat destroys this type of toxin anyway.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Slaying a slayer!!! Great job!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Only the spines of the lionfish are toxic....and heat destroys this type of toxin anyway.


So..., hit the affected area of the body with a blow torch? What do you mean by heat?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Heat from cooking them eliminates most risk of toxicification...... I think that's what he is referring to.... our captain k-man did get a bit of pain & suffering from a lion-fish spine to his thumb.... didn't seem to ruin his day but did seem to be unsavory.... maybe he will get on and elaborate...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> Dinner.
> I doubt I'm having any effect on their numbers.
> +its kind of cool to have SOMETHING that you can collect as many as you want ...no seasons,no rules,no size limit...just kill and eat!:thumbsup:




That looks tasty...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

that does look very gooood!! Whats the recipe for that batter, its looks awsome?? thks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This evenings dinner on the grill!
Marinated/basted the lionfish in italian dressing.
The meat is awesome...if you are accustomed to eating small fish like bluegill, perch, ect.... you will be right at home with these. 
Although I hate to see them here....I cant wait until these get big enough to fillet.
My girl is going to make fish cakes out of some tomorrow!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

grey ghost said:


> that does look very gooood!! Whats the recipe for that batter, its looks awsome?? thks


 Not my area of expertice, but the cook says this is pretty close.
http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fried-grouper-creamy-coleslaw-sandwich-10000000346668/


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks pretty good Scott.... making me hungry again....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks. That's very intersting.

I shot about 10 yesterday (Sunday) but I need to get a different bag before I can bring any home. We have The Lionfish Cookbook, so we will be ready to chow-down soon. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to see more are being killed! the venom is protein based, heat (100ish degrees F) denatures it.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

*Lionfish venom*

Thats correct. The lionfish are venomous, not poisonous, so there is no danger from eating them. I'm told they are even good as sushi or ceviche. They are really good cooked though. I can say firsthand that the little suckers will give you a nasty sting that in my case lasted most of the day. My thumb is still a little swollen but I got 2 pokes from them Saturday morning. I just managed to get out two broken pieces this morning that I did not notice earlier. If I collect anymore I will use firefishes method.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> Dinner.
> ...no seasons,no rules,no size limit...just kill and eat!:thumbsup:


True, except as applied to charter boats. Standard rules apply, especially restrictions on federal waters. No $10,000 set of reef permits, you can't fish off a charter boat in fed waters. There is a limit on how much you can take(OK, it's 100 lbs), must have a fishing license, etc. My opinion, should be open season, no restrictions, no limits.l


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

K-man said:


> Thats correct. The lionfish are venomous, not poisonous, so there is no danger from eating them. I'm told they are even good as sushi or ceviche. They are really good cooked though. I can say firsthand that the little suckers will give you a nasty sting that in my case lasted most of the day. My thumb is still a little swollen but I got 2 pokes from them Saturday morning. I just managed to get out two broken pieces this morning that I did not notice earlier. If I collect anymore I will use firefishes method.


 OUCH!...man you DID get it! Glad to hear you got the spines out! Just glad you didn't have an allergic reaction to it. I think I'll have to throw one of those chemical heat packs into the save a dive kit to treat lionfish stings.....some Benadryl would be good as well.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I killed 5 on the avocet yesterday with a 4 ft pole spear. I need to get to mbt and pick up a tamer, shears, and a bag. There were hundreds of them on that wreck. I think I will follow your lead and do a couple of lionfish killing days.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> I killed 5 on the avocet yesterday with a 4 ft pole spear. I need to get to mbt and pick up a tamer, shears, and a bag. There were hundreds of them on that wreck. I think I will follow your lead and do a couple of lionfish killing days.


 I don't know if it will make a difference, but by the numbers....if the 56 I killed in the last two weeks had lived even one more year...they would have hatched 112 million eggs!! Of course I don't know if they were all female......not even sure how to check!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea it is probably a losing battle, but that doesn't stop the smile on my face when I obliterate each one of those little suckers. Might as well harvest and eat them. I'm honestly trying to train anything that will pay me attention to eat them. I had a 50 lb cuda eye ballin' the one I did bring up on the end of the spear. When he got close, I gave it a few shakes to make it look pretty. He didn't "take the bait." Lol.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> OUCH!...man you DID get it! Glad to hear you got the spines out! Just glad you didn't have an allergic reaction to it. I think I'll have to throw one of those chemical heat packs into the save a dive kit to treat lionfish stings.....some Benadryl would be good as well.


I hear that cold also neutralizes the toxin. Some folks chill Llionfish in icewater before cleaning them.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever caught one on a hook and line?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> I killed 5 on the avocet yesterday with a 4 ft pole spear. I need to get to mbt and pick up a tamer, shears, and a bag. There were hundreds of them on that wreck. I think I will follow your lead and do a couple of lionfish killing days.


I killed around 5 on the Avocet on Sunday. Seems like there is no end to them.


----------



## NHManontheMountain (Aug 1, 2011)

That is just outright excellent, kill then all! when it comes to lion fish


----------

